# DISH Considers Employee Relations as Good



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Although it didn't address specific complaints leveled recently by the International Brotherhood of Teamsters, EchoStar has reported on its relations with employees in the past.

The Teamsters, led by President General James Hoffa, told lawmakers in Washington, D.C., earlier in the month that EchoStar had a "deplorable track record of customer and labor relations." Hoffa also asked lawmakers for help in opposing the pending $26 billion merger between the satellite TV service and DirecTV.

In its 2001 annual report, EchoStar said it considers relations with its employees to be good. Although approximately 75 employees in two field offices have voted to unionize, EchoStar said it's not a party to any collective bargaining agreements. But the company said it's negotiating collective bargaining agreements at these offices.

EchoStar said it had approximately 11,000 employees as of Dec. 31.

From http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2002)

Of course Echostar says their employee relations are good. They fire the ones that don't kiss everyone's ass. So all that's left are butt kissers and incompetents.

This all I can assure you.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Spekaing from experience, I can see...


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

It is known that Charlie is pretty much anti-union. Then this should be no surprise. What company is? I magine working conditions for most low level CSRs is meager at best. This may be why customer service is poorer lately. You're not going to get good people too work for you if you won't pay them a decent wage & make the working conditions pleasant enough to make those employees proud to work hard for you.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

However, Denver is a city that is full of call centers, so these people get paid more than they are worth, and if they don't like the company, they leave. The churn rate in call centers out there is pretty staggering, I'm told. That's the same situation here in Atlanta... call center agents get $10-$11 an hour and just don't care about the customer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark Lamutt _
> *Spekaing from experience, I can see...  *


Damn skippy on that!  Best thing that ever happened to me!


----------

